# Chromatic aberration.



## JimmyDanton (Apr 18, 2014)

I know very little about cameras and lenses and I'm looking for informed opinions.  The two pictures below come from two movies, shot within minutes of each other one early morning from the same vantage point
. They were made using two cameras. The make of the camera used for #1 is unknown. #2 was made using a small camera depicted. 
Can Chromatic aberration be responsible for the absence of red on the landings skids and the exhaust duct in #2 ?  It is the same helicopter. Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 18, 2014)

Possibly, but unlikely.  I would guess that's more related to reflection.  CA or "purple fringing generally appears in areas of high contrast and bright/over-exposure.  Example.


----------



## JoeW (Apr 18, 2014)

JimmyDanton said:


> I know very little about cameras and lenses and I'm looking for informed opinions.  The two pictures below come from two movies, shot within minutes of each other one early morning from the same vantage pointView attachment 71643. They were made using two cameras. The make of the camera used for #1 is unknown. #2 was made using a small camera depicted.
> Can Chromatic aberration be responsible for the absence of red on the landings skids and the exhaust duct in #2 ?  It is the same helicopter. Thanks.



I think it's highly unlikely to be a case of chromatic aberration.  I have the Nikon 35mmDX f1.8.  Great little lens except that it's noted for chromatic aberration at the extremes (say...shooting at f1.8 into sunlight).  In that case, what I'd see is a strip of green (as if I had a Graduated Filter or green rectangular strip) across part of the photo.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2014)

I've seen this type of color fringing on telephone wires against blue sky. And on leafless tree branches against blue sky.
spherochromatism - Google Search

On the image at the right, the rotor above the chopper's body looks like it is rendered purple-ish...

Whatever it is it is VERY strong in Photo #1....very strong color there on the chopper's landing gear...


----------



## Patriot (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe because that is the most reflective part of the chopper that pushing that light back at the camera causing this.


----------

